# NFL Sunday Ticket



## jaronclay (Aug 25, 2014)

Would love an app for the standalone NFL Sunday Ticket. I know TiVo doesn't really control who makes apps for them but still. . .


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

Before anyone says that is directv only, it isn't. Condos and apartments automatically qualify for streaming only as do students and anyone who doesn't have line of sight to satellites.


----------



## dougdingle (Jul 4, 2007)

TonyD79 said:


> Before anyone says that is directv only, it isn't. Condos and apartments automatically qualify for streaming only as do students and anyone who doesn't have line of sight to satellites.


In fact, if you go to NFL.COM, there are several streaming options available for non DirecTV people. It ain't cheap, though.

Streaming is available on several platforms, including the Amazon Fire, where the app is preloaded.

Not out of the question that it may become available on TiVo, I just hope they do a better job than some of the currently available stuff (Plex, Amazon, Netflix), all of which are clumsy, buggy, and slow.


----------



## rykert1965 (Aug 11, 2017)

Anyone have any idea if/when the NFL Sunday Ticket Video App will be added for the Tivo Bolt? I'm on the fence about ordering the streaming service and love the convenience of using the video apps available directly on the tivo bolt. This works great with the MLB TV app, Amazon, Netflix, etc. I would this would benefit both Tivo and DirecTV since they now offer Sunday Ticket without DirecTV service for those of us in apartment buildings and condos.


----------

